# Odd question... snowboard????



## mr j.t (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi all,

im in the process of looking for a TT but wondered whether its posible to get a snowboard into one?

i realise the boot wont hold it as is, but is it possible to fold seats down and utilise the cabin space as well?

basic dimensions are 1600mm/400mm/300mm

anyone board? or ski

thanks Jon


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I take it you are looking at a coupe then yes the rear seats will fold down but i could not say how much space that will give you


----------



## wrekTT (Jan 11, 2008)

mr j.t said:


> Hi all,
> 
> im in the process of looking for a TT but wondered whether its posible to get a snowboard into one?
> 
> ...


Just get a Genuine Audi Roofrack and tie it to that


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

If you fold down the rear seats you will have buckets of room. :wink:


----------



## GARYMENACE (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi I gotta 162board but never tried to fit it in my tt, tommorrow i'll see if it would fit then let you know. I kept my astra for my board and my dog!


----------



## lloydie999 (Dec 15, 2007)

i can get 2 snowbards (a 158 and a 162) 2 sets of bindings, 2 pairs of boots, some jackets and the other half in my TT, no worries.

the seats fold down so its easy, you just have to watch the handbrake when you load them


----------



## GARYMENACE (Jul 8, 2007)

lloydie999 said:


> i can get 2 snowbards (a 158 and a 162) 2 sets of bindings, 2 pairs of boots, some jackets and the other half in my TT, no worries.
> 
> the seats fold down so its easy, you just have to watch the handbrake when you load them


That saves me loading mine today 

Do you sit the boards down between the front seats? do they rest on the handbrake? be good to know as I want to go in Europe boarding so would be great if I could drive my tt.

ps nice to know theres some boarders on here. 8)


----------



## rosshastie (Jul 3, 2006)

also if you take up golf, my record is three sets of clubs an three folk!! Easy get a board in, an Ski's............you should stick to skiing!


----------



## mr j.t (Jan 23, 2008)

cheers for the replies,

good that clears up a big issue then. yeah good to know there are some fella boarders on here.

on with the search for a TT then :lol:


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Got my 165 snowboard in a Dakine highroller-bag into my TTC no problem. Changing gear wasn't exactly unobstructed but it was fine.


----------



## GARYMENACE (Jul 8, 2007)

Great bag i got the same, good to know i can get that in as well! just need to get some time to ride. Did you have to move the passenger seat at all to get the board in or was it wedged between the two seats?


----------



## Colinthecop (Jan 2, 2008)

rosshastie said:


> you should stick to skiing!


Maybe he doesn't want people to think he's old and boring.


----------



## mr j.t (Jan 23, 2008)

who ski's???? :evil:


----------



## lloydie999 (Dec 15, 2007)

Lets not start the debate on which is better, skiing or boarding............... cos its obviously boarding [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

If your using a roller bag then it has to go in through the middle of the front seats, otherwise you can manage to get 2 boards diagonally across the boot/back seat space as long as the passenger seat is slid forward :wink:


----------



## Fashling (Mar 4, 2007)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] snowboarding.....Broke my neck 4 yrs ago doing that - literally!

But I digress, as it seems that the roof bars are as rare as rocking horse sheet, then why not get some magnetic holders for the roof?

The set I had were good for 170mph, 4 boards at once, or 2 boards and 4 ski's....They don't risk damaging the interior, or compromise space, (boots, blankies, picnic and gear, etc) plus you can take someone with you to drive back when you break yourself trying the alpine slope black run on a freestyle board (voice of experience) and you take them off when you park - that way you don't upset the balance of the car's look when you leave it to go play!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

With seats down boot is awesome. Ive had to large deck chairs with cussions in the back (just)


----------



## mr j.t (Jan 23, 2008)

thats good to know,

lol its freestylee all the way for me.... brave brave man taking a style board riding :roll:


----------



## Colinthecop (Jan 2, 2008)

lloydie999 said:


> Lets not start the debate on which is better, skiing or boarding............... cos its obviously boarding [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


And if you're not careful, the thread will descend into a show-your-board type thread....

:roll:

Here's mine 2 weeks ago boarding in Scotland.


----------



## lloydie999 (Dec 15, 2007)

Must be a cop thing :lol:

I have a palmer board with ride bindings and a nice pair of F24's to keep my toes warm. No pics though, aint got on the damn thing for a few months...... maybe we should do a meet at the snowdome


----------



## mr j.t (Jan 23, 2008)

nice set up....

ive got a forum destroyer ltd, salomon f24 ltd's and to strap me in salomon replay pro's

i only live 5mins from the snowdome there couple times a week 8)


----------



## Colinthecop (Jan 2, 2008)

lloydie999 said:


> maybe we should do a meet at the snowdome


Snowdome.....?

I'm up North so I go for the real thing. Can make it to here in less than an hour.










Photo was taken on the busiest day of the year so far.


----------



## mr j.t (Jan 23, 2008)

:evil:

where that?

whats the conditions like there atm? what to get some snow this year


----------



## Colinthecop (Jan 2, 2008)

That's at the Lecht,. The season started good with good snow but some recent warm weather has thawed a lot of it.

However, lots more snow recently so it's looking good again.

http://ski.visitscotland.com/conditions/


----------



## Colinthecop (Jan 2, 2008)

If this Pic works, this is a last webcam shot of the day - looking up the hill from the carpark at the Lecht


----------

